# Home made target....



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

View attachment 1481412
here is another close up pics.


----------



## grovepd622 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thats great and awesome to share. The target is one thing I always forget to pack and then once I need it I have to come up with a replacement so I will keep all this in mind.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice idea, that is what I did for a long time since, I just did not have the money for a good target.


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a habbit of not readying peoples name when they post things, so i didnt realize u are a girl till I got to the line "i filled a box full of stuff" u did an awesome job by the way. I know how it is for u, i have to drive 11 miles just to buy a gallon of milk or gas. 30 miles one way to do any shopping. I had a foam target, but after a few months of my shooting several hours a day every day, it has literally disenigrated. Just little itty bitty pieces of tore up foam. Im thinking about building one by conpressing cardboard. What draw weight are you shooting? I use 60-70#. My youtube channel is classicalguitarist22 i have some videos of me shooting playing cards in half if anyone is interested in that.


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

I use blaze orange spray paint to put one inch or less dots on my target. Broken arrow nocks also work well, since they are so bright, and small. I have this little dirt path that goes from my shooting lines to the target. I sorta wore the grass away from shooting for so many hours a day every day.


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

haha thanks! My bow is maxed at 43lbs... Yeah, I will check it out.. Ya sound like a great shot!!


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

hoytgirl15 said:


> haha thanks! My bow is maxed at 43lbs... Yeah, I will check it out.. Ya sound like a great shot!!


How easy is it for you to pull 43 pounds? I pull 60 all day long. Sometimes I put a spotlight on the target so i can shoot at night as well. Im kinda addicted to shooting. Atleast I only wore out 2 D loops this summer. I just got back in from huting a little over an hour ago. Illinois finally opened today. In that video where i shoot that bottle, that shot actually cut off all three vains.


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

hoytgirl15 said:


> haha thanks! My bow is maxed at 43lbs... Yeah, I will check it out.. Ya sound like a great shot!!


I might seem like a nut, and i ramble on, but those videos of me shooting are real.


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

Stinger3G said:


> How easy is it for you to pull 43 pounds? I pull 60 all day long. Sometimes I put a spotlight on the target so i can shoot at night as well. Im kinda addicted to shooting. Atleast I only wore out 2 D loops this summer. I just got back in from huting a little over an hour ago. Illinois finally opened today. In that video where i shoot that bottle, that shot actually cut off all three vains.


Welp my bro is pullin 65 and I can pull his bow, pulling 65 isn't easy for me, but I can do it, and 43 is easy, I was going to get different limbs for my bow so I could pull more, but I'm just lookin at a new bow.. hahaha I will watch em here in a little while, but I gotta cook and all that fun stuff;P 
Did you see anything out on your hunt?


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

Stinger3G said:


> I might seem like a nut, and i ramble on, but those videos of me shooting are real.


 ya like to shoot! thats ok!! haha


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

hoytgirl15 said:


> Welp my bro is pullin 65 and I can pull his bow, pulling 65 isn't easy for me, but I can do it, and 43 is easy, I was going to get different limbs for my bow so I could pull more, but I'm just lookin at a new bow.. hahaha I will watch em here in a little while, but I gotta cook and all that fun stuff;P
> Did you see anything out on your hunt?


Well the PSE Stinger 3G is wat i shoot and I like it alot. The 70# bow adjusts down to 40# the 60# to 30# and the 50# to 20#. It pulls and shoots really well. Their only $300 new for the bare bow.


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow the new 2013 stinger just came out yesterday and they didnt change a thing!


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

I didnt see any deer, heard the coyotes, saw lots of birds. Had several dozen land in the tree I was in at roosting time. One landed a foot and a half from my face. Ive been seeing a lot of deer lately though, they just decided to hide since thy knew it was october 1


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

Stinger3G said:


> I didnt see any deer, heard the coyotes, saw lots of birds. Had several dozen land in the tree I was in at roosting time. One landed a foot and a half from my face. Ive been seeing a lot of deer lately though, they just decided to hide since thy knew it was october 1


They came out today!! Several deer came behind my stand just after sunset.


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

^^^ nice!!


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

Stinger3G said:


> Well the PSE Stinger 3G is wat i shoot and I like it alot. The 70# bow adjusts down to 40# the 60# to 30# and the 50# to 20#. It pulls and shoots really well. Their only $300 new for the bare bow.


idk, don't tell any one (;P) but I'm lookin at the bowtech assassin sd... Cuz my draw is short so with other bows, by the time I get the pounds I want, the draw is to long.. I can't find one that will fit me from hoyt....


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

hoytgirl15 said:


> idk, don't tell any one (;P) but I'm lookin at the bowtech assassin sd... Cuz my draw is short so with other bows, by the time I get the pounds I want, the draw is to long.. I can't find one that will fit me from hoyt....


The stinger adjusts from 25 inches to 30 inches draw without a bow press.


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

hoytgirl15 said:


> idk, don't tell any one (;P) but I'm lookin at the bowtech assassin sd... Cuz my draw is short so with other bows, by the time I get the pounds I want, the draw is to long.. I can't find one that will fit me from hoyt....


Aaawwwwe, theyre all too big for u?


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

see, i'm right at 24... and I'm 16 so I don't think i'm growin any more... ^^ yup, thats why I have a youth bow right now;P haha but the assassin sd goes down to like 22" draw!


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Stinger3G said:


> I pull 60 all day long. Sometimes I put a spotlight on the target so i can shoot at night as well. Im kinda addicted to shooting. Atleast I only wore out 2 D loops this summer.


You are not the only one addicted. I shoot 6 hours a day at my local archery range and I love it!


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

HOLY COW! ^^^^^^^^^^:mg:


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

I made my target with plastic bags. The feed bags work but if they get wet they are toast. I have been using the plastic bag one for the last 2 years and its still good. just have to pack the bags super tight.


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

TheLongbowShoot said:


> You are not the only one addicted. I shoot 6 hours a day at my local archery range and I love it!


Finally someone shoots almost as much as me!!!


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

I had 8 ***** walk over to my tree, walk half way around it, then walk across the longest part of my shooting lane when i was in the stand this evening. One of em was the largest **** ive ever saw. It was almost as big as me!!!


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

I go insane over this shooting stuff. I get up and start shooting before the sun rises, shoot till breakfast, shoot after break fast. Shoot mid morning. Shoot before lunch. Shoot all afternoon sometimes. Shoot from supper till sunset, then put a spotlight on my target and shoot till i get tired.


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

Stinger3G said:


> I go insane over this shooting stuff. I get up and start shooting before the sun rises, shoot till breakfast, shoot after break fast. Shoot mid morning. Shoot before lunch. Shoot all afternoon sometimes. Shoot from supper till sunset, then put a spotlight on my target and shoot till i get tired.


I mean thats on those days where i can slip away and dont have to do alot of stuff. I still manage several hours atleast everyday unless im out hunting.


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

Stinger3G said:


> I go insane over this shooting stuff. I get up and start shooting before the sun rises, shoot till breakfast, shoot after break fast. Shoot mid morning. Shoot before lunch. Shoot all afternoon sometimes. Shoot from supper till sunset, then put a spotlight on my target and shoot till i get tired.


hahaha I shoot like every other day;P


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

hoytgirl15 said:


> HOLY COW! ^^^^^^^^^^:mg:


But then when I get home I shoot my 3D target at home.
Or this 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3x39E24Cl4M&list=UUBGRt4TM2Lu3Rqt_hikiyYQ&index=7&feature=plcp


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

hahaha thats cool!


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## vern-the-brute (May 31, 2011)

Hey that'll work! I've been using basically the same target for about 3 or 4 years. It's just a little more refined. All it is a wooden frame crammed with old clothes and rags and covered in plastic burlap. Works really well!


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

I just rmememembered that target i made back in the summmer. I took a box, and stacked folder newspaper that was nice and flat up in it until it was to the top, then i compressed it down and taped it shut. Then , shoot at the bottom ofthe box. The arrow has ro cut through all of the layers of the paper. I had it so that my arrows would only go in about an inch.


----------



## blackmamba01100 (Jul 8, 2012)

i like the target idk if id work for my bow but i like it im 16 and a pse field staff shooter i use a 2012 pse dream season evo custom and my friend holloway15 uses a 2011 strother sr-71 what do you use?
church today was awsome!!!


----------

